
Smart TVs are data-collecting machines, new study shows - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/11/20908128/smart-tv-surveillence-data-collection-home-roku-amazon-fire-princeton-study
======
david-cako
You may be able to turn it off. I just went into my Vizio M’s settings menu
for the first time in forever and low and behold a ToS for “Automated Content
Recognition” shows up before I can access the settings. They make it sound so
cool.

The setting can later be accessed buried away in “Reset and Admin”.

I wonder often if technology needs more legal guardrails for the 90% of people
that don’t pay attention to telemetry and will gladly accept.
Nutrition/medicine is another iffy one. It’s interesting to me how some
countries require warnings on high sodium and high sugar food. Something like
that probably wouldn’t fly in the US but I like that it exists.

------
sergiomattei
In other news, water is wet.

Jokes aside, this has been known for a while. I refuse to buy a smart TV.

~~~
ecf
I made the conscious decision to buy one since it was a good deal. But you bet
I’m never hooking this thing up to WiFi.

~~~
tinus_hn
Some of these TVs automatically connect to your neighbors open WiFi.

